# I know it means im loved........



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

i wish my grey would not throw up on me


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ummm, that is one downside to being loved by your grey. But in his eyes he's being really nice to you :001_unsure:


----------

